# Pontiac Engine Assembly Help



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I just wanted to share this link with everyone. It is the most detailed step by step instruction with pictures on assembling a Pontiac engine ive ever seen. You have to leaf through the pages of the other motors but its called "Pontiac 455 Part 1" Part 2 etc all the way to part 5. Incredible amount of information with part numbers and also links to very useful web sites too. 

Project Engine Builds Precision Engine Precision Engine


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

... it also has the torque sequence and torque values for every bolt in and on the engine.


----------

